# MiniMIUI Project



## Bluewall

/!\ Since people on XDA are very dumb sometimes, i decided to post it here too. I just opened my thread to see what's up and i saw this "OP GO KILL YOURSELF" in the tags  . So please, this is my first try to make a ROM project so tell me what you think but no need to be that bad. /!\

Hello everybody !

Like everyone knows, last week we had a pretty good news, the HTC Sensation is officialy supported by MIUI for the V4.

And ice on the cake, this come the 29 february !

But what about a little mod ? Isn't it sad that we only take the official update and no more fun with dev on MIUI ?

So i had an idea. What about making a minimal MIUI ROM ("MiniMIUI") where we take away all unnecessary stuffs and and with a minal theme ?

If you want to have an idea of what i'm talking about, it's a little bit the same idea as HyperSensation from Kris, a CyanogenMod minial ROM.

Saddly, i'm not a dev. But i'm in Android business for like 3 years now, flashing ROM like an addict. So, i'm thinking about having a team for it. And i can be the main tester since i have pretty good knowledge about Android (and specially MIUI).

And i'm in design, i can do some goodies btw (like wallpaper, ring, etc...)

So, are you interessted in project ? I want your feedback ! And most of all, i'm searching :

- 1 or 2 dev
- 1 or 2 themer that can make our minal mtz theme

Let's the fun begin !

PS: If you're interessted, please, send me a PM (and leave something here ) 

TEAM :

- Icons and Bootanimation : hinderbrus

- Dev : kristofpetho

- Tester and coordinator : Bluewall


----------



## chukis13

Sounds like a good idea. Unfortunately I'm no dev so I'll just wait and flash. Good luck.

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using Tapatalk


----------



## fejker

I don't see the point since anyone can delete the apps that are not needed and anyone can select a theme from the large selection of themes that are available in the MIUI theme gallery (ring tones included).

OK, I get that it's more convenient to just flash a ROM that doesn't have the bloatware to start with, but I don't really see the point in having a team for this. It would be better to just spend some time designing a theme and putting it on-line.


----------



## rawdealer

Totally agree  I make themes for MIUI, but just for my own satisfaction, not to be obligated to some developer ))


----------



## Bluewall

Ok let me explain, we will remove more than app, lib files and stuff too

But thanks for your feedback







)


----------



## rawdealer

No problem....one more thing, you'll have a problem to find themer if someone else will do or choose icons instead of him







it's theme releted (themer taste ;-) )

Sent with a cold beer in my hand


----------



## EspElement

I loved the hypersensation for CM7. Have at it boys. I would give it a try.


----------



## Zehlek

rawdealer said:


> Totally agree  I make themes for MIUI, but just for my own satisfaction, not to be obligated to some developer ))


Hey can you make an Aosp ICS miui v4 theme? I tried Black Ice but it doesn't work on Miui 4


----------



## gmi0078

any news?


----------

